
Show HN: Monday Hero – Convert Sketch design into iOS native code for developers - nazlitemurtas
https://mondayhero.io/
======
nazlitemurtas
Monday Hero is a developer tool, you can convert Sketch design into code. You
can also change your code preferences - the way you generate the code. We're
in beta now, tell us what you think:)

